# Six consecutive cards taken out.. current record



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Gotta run, but thought I'd post this one up to give you all the next level to shoot at!
Normally, I do my shooting in the afternoon or evening and it was a little odd feeling to do it this early, but I needed to get it done while the wind was down... now it looks like we have another bit o'weather moving in...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

7 hits on 6 cards. Phew!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Looked like 7 consec hits to me,awesome!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tough, tough, tough ... fantastic shooting.

I have a question for you, Bill. Would it be any harder if the cards were displayed horizontally, rather than vertically. With the vertical hold, "all you have to do"







is get lined up on the card ... you have several inches of leeway in the vertical direction. If they are displayed horizontally, you have several inches of leeway left to right, but only the ball width vertically. Which is more of a challenge?

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I know it would be much harder for me to hit sideways. Lining up is not a problem, getting the right height is.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Charles said:


> Tough, tough, tough ... fantastic shooting.
> 
> I have a question for you, Bill. Would it be any harder if the cards were displayed horizontally, rather than vertically. With the vertical hold, "all you have to do"
> 
> ...


I've practiced both ways... and it's about the same once you get used to it.
My Grandfather taught me to shoot a pistol by shooting at a rail fence. Once you can hit the vertical rails almost every time then you shoot at the horizontal rails. When you can do both very well... then all the sudden you can pretty well hit anything.
I always took it the same way with slingshots.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Tough, tough, tough ... fantastic shooting.
> 
> I have a question for you, Bill. Would it be any harder if the cards were displayed horizontally, rather than vertically. With the vertical hold, "all you have to do"
> 
> ...


I've practiced both ways... and it's about the same once you get used to it.
My Grandfather taught me to shoot a pistol by shooting at a rail fence. Once you can hit the vertical rails almost every time then you shoot at the horizontal rails. When you can do both very well... then all the sudden you can pretty well hit anything.
I always took it the same way with slingshots.
[/quote]

That's interesting.. practice and only worry about vertical first, then practice and only worry about horizontal... Sounds like that would be a good session.

Thanks.

LGD


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good God Man-do you miss? That is some shooting Bud! No wind either! That is a first! YOU MUST COME TO THE SHOOT SOMEHOW!!! Great Job!














Flatband


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

will there be attempts to break this record at the ECST ? maybe by then itll be a dozen hits in a row.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm sure Hawk or Beanflip will take it by Wednesday or Thursday... then we'll shoot for 10.
I think I might do this one over though, with 2 or 3 cards in the horizontal plane and the the rest being vertical... just for the fun of it.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's creeping up Bill nice shooting I will have another go hopefully when my shifts end weather permitting rain moving in here to, On nights at the moment not able to sleep got 2 1/2 hours today concentration is crap I would be lucky to hit one. So just chill on the settee until they are over.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Tough, tough, tough ... fantastic shooting.
> 
> I have a question for you, Bill. Would it be any harder if the cards were displayed horizontally, rather than vertically. With the vertical hold, "all you have to do"
> 
> ...


I've practiced both ways... and it's about the same once you get used to it.
My Grandfather taught me to shoot a pistol by shooting at a rail fence. Once you can hit the vertical rails almost every time then you shoot at the horizontal rails. When you can do both very well... then all the sudden you can pretty well hit anything.
I always took it the same way with slingshots.
[/quote]

That's interesting.. practice and only worry about vertical first, then practice and only worry about horizontal... Sounds like that would be a good session.

Thanks.

LGD
[/quote]

Horizontal ,vertical sounds like a good session,Hmmm!

We can control the horizontal. We can control the vertical. We can roll the image, make it flutter. We can change the focus to a soft blur, or sharpen it to chrystal clarity

But all that alone will not help you shoot like Bill Hays,Hawk or Dgui and others,these guys are not normal they're from the twilight zone


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> But all that alone will not help you shoot like Bill Hays,Hawk or Dgui and others,these guys are not normal they're from the twilight zone


Speak for yourself, but I won't sell myself short. It might not come to me as natural as it does them, but I am working on acheiving my spot on that wall. The tips that I gathered from the experts and my OCD practice sessions I have already improved considerably.

Here is where I am at now

85% can @ 10m
50% can @ 20m (don't practice that much)
60% golfball @ 7m-ish

Note: I know the jist of what you were getting at, they are godlike shooters, and understand you were not jabbing at my skills







I am just proud of my accomplishments









LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

LGD ... I am behind you all the way, including my scores!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

What can I say?????


----------

